# tdm tdm tdm !!!!!!!!!!!!



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

You rang????  :lol:


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

She doesn't know how to use a phone!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

haha this is not quite what I meant when I said you need to liven the rodent forum up now youre back, so get entertaining us all then.............. Im waiting


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

No nakedness!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

cherrie_b said:


> She doesn't know how to use a phone!!


Eherm actually I know Huddersfield is a little behind the rest of the world in technology but we have had phones for months now, in fact lots of people I know have seen one.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Crikey, when are you gonna have computers then?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

ok so what do you want me to do ladies?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> No nakedness!


Bah humbug!!

How about one of these? 

Ann Summers - Rampant Rabbit Thruster Deluxe - Product

hehe children need not look


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

cherrie_b said:


> Crikey, when are you gonna have computers then?


Computers? I suppose we would have to get electricity first



srhdufe said:


> ok so what do you want me to do ladies?


Entertain us, tell a joke, an entertaining rodent related story, or failing that do a little dance :lol:


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Do a little dance yes!! Put it on YouTube.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Bah humbug!!
> 
> How about one of these?
> 
> ...


This is the rodent section not the rabbit section, cant you read woman


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> This is the rodent section not the rabbit section, cant you read woman


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I just thought i would "entertain" you


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I've got one of those. It's pink. :huh:


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Thread KILLER!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> Thread KILLER!




how very dare you 

ok well.... what did santa bring you lot for christmas??


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwwwww itsy bitsy cutesy hammy


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

You want another?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

more please


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok I aim to please


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

And some more


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

:laugh: :laugh: i love those they are hilarious! i like the one with the biscuit and the kissing one hahahahahahahaha love it!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

hehe i love those piccies 

oh and... hehe i have news 

I am getting another puppy


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> hehe i love those piccies
> 
> oh and... hehe i have news
> 
> I am getting another puppy


When?, where from?, what type? spill spill spill woman


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> When?, where from?, what type? spill spill spill woman


From a breeder 

A chocolate labrador 

I soooooo cant wait


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

ok so i have something cute to show you


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ooooh cutsie are you thinking of a cutsie like that one?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Ooooh cutsie are you thinking of a cutsie like that one?


definately


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwww cute good luck with him


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I missed these chats 

Keep it clean, that means you Gill and you Sarah


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Who me, Im always well behaved :aureola:, tis that Srhdufe person you have to watch out for, she is pure evil.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

Haha this thread is soo funny I'm sat here laughing. Great thread love it.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Marcia said:


> I missed these chats
> 
> Keep it clean, that means you Gill and you Sarah


  how very dare you 



thedogsmother said:


> Who me, Im always well behaved :aureola:, tis that Srhdufe person you have to watch out for, she is pure evil.


ahem!! I learned my "evilness" from you, woman!"


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg you are so opinionated for a new member, welcome to the forum by the way.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Omg you are so opinionated for a new member, welcome to the forum by the way.


haha thanks x

I wonder if this site is addictive at all??... hmmmm...


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Nah I shouldnt think so, I rarely post so I think you should be safe.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

haha clearly!!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> how very dare you


I love you really


----------

